# Breeding spilos????



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I used to breed reds and I currently have 9 gold spilo's. Long story short 2 pairs are starting to do what the reds did with the dancing and all. They are only 4 inches though. I'm not sure if I'm mis-reading these actions or what. Just wanted to know if Gold spilo's have been bread in the home aquarium?????


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Good News, Good luck on getting some babies


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I used to breed reds and I currently have 9 gold spilo's. Long story short 2 pairs are starting to do what the reds did with the dancing and all. They are only 4 inches though. I'm not sure if I'm mis-reading these actions or what. Just wanted to know if Gold spilo's have been bread in the home aquarium?????
> [snapback]1119951[/snapback]​


according to pedro, they have been bread in the home aquarium
look


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I give you info from opefe

o.p.e.f.e Azuma breeding

BTW you get these from Jon Rare???

A few memebers have bred them before also..


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah, I got them from Jon Rare. Thanks for the info guys! I hope they go through with it and not just have foreplay. I just thought it odd at 4 inches though lol. Again guys, Thanks!


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

wait! isn't spilo different from maculatus i've read from opefe or is it me!? some1 correct me


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

RBPIRANHA 1 said:


> wait! isn't spilo different from maculatus i've read from opefe or is it me!? some1 correct me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah they are different species.You are correct sir









I belive crosshairs fish to be maculatus, same as mine, as I have fish from the same batch.I am just calling mine spilos.

This is my opionion, and guess, I dont care to know for sure yet, as I will wait untill they get bigger.

With that being said, and crosshair being an experienced breeder of red belly piranha, I figured if he hadnt seen the mac/Azuma info available, he would find it very helpful









btw, Now that crosshair has confirmed he has fish from the same batch as mine, he is being conservitive on his size estimate, his fish are probually more like 5-6",

As most of mine are, I got 7 from Jon rare, and my buddy in town has 10 from jon rare the same batch of fish.

Sexually mature??possible, lets hope for the best for him....


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> RBPIRANHA 1 said:
> 
> 
> > wait! isn't spilo different from maculatus i've read from opefe or is it me!? some1 correct me
> ...


Lol no, I'll provide pics if I must but I ASSURE you they are in the 4" realm. Maybe, MAYBE one is 5" Lol I just remeasured them due to reading this lol.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> Lol no, I'll provide pics if I must but I ASSURE you they are in the 4" realm. Maybe, MAYBE one is 5" Lol I just remeasured them due to reading this lol.


lol.......maybe Jon send you the small ones....







its cool dude, maybe mine have grown in the month and a half I had them.I belive you no need for pictures


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> > Lol no, I'll provide pics if I must but I ASSURE you they are in the 4" realm. Maybe, MAYBE one is 5" Lol I just remeasured them due to reading this lol.
> 
> 
> lol.......maybe Jon send you the small ones....:laugh: its cool dude, maybe mine have grown in the month and a half I had them.I belive you no need for pictures
> [snapback]1120234[/snapback]​


Lol yeah! I think I did get the smaller ones! I thought they were gonna be 6 inchers! Lol oh well.........can't complain. I gotta HELL of a deal and Jon shipped them quick so I have to give praise to Jon Rare. I don't mind them being smaller, more fun to watch them grow


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> mashunter18 said:
> 
> 
> > > Lol no, I'll provide pics if I must but I ASSURE you they are in the 4" realm. Maybe, MAYBE one is 5" Lol I just remeasured them due to reading this lol.
> ...


I hope you know that was a compliment anyway, because most people"oversize" their fish


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Mine do that dance too, but I think its just more of an agression dance to ward off the other fish or to warn them.


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Mine do that dance too, but I think its just more of an agression dance to ward off the other fish or to warn them.


 Yea man they do get very terrorial I got about 20 in a 200gallon and I just picked up another 150gal to start breaking up shoal (when needed) 
ALOT OF PLANT COVER IS THE KEY TO SUCCESS.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bigbipo said:


> Mine do that dance too, but I think its just more of an agression dance to ward off the other fish or to warn them.


 Yea man they do get very terrorial I got about 20 in a 200gallon and I just picked up another 150gal to start breaking up shoal (when needed) 
ALOT OF PLANT COVER IS THE KEY TO SUCCESS.

[/quote]

It's alot more than that there guy!!!!!!Just cause you have plant cover does not mean that you will have sucess


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

It's alot more than that there guy!!!!!!Just cause you have plant cover does not mean that you will have sucess








[/quote]

Anyone still around these boards that has had em breed?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bigbipo said:


> It's alot more than that there guy!!!!!!Just cause you have plant cover does not mean that you will have sucess


Anyone still around these boards that has had em breed?
[/quote]

I'm not sure on that one,but i do know some on other boards that have been sucessful


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

For those that recently replied (as in the last few days) this is a very OLD THREAD.


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

hastatus said:


> For those that recently replied (as in the last few days) this is a very OLD THREAD.


Yea man I noticed that but Im very interested in finding someone that had luck with their spilos kicking off some fry


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

hastatus said:


> For those that recently replied (as in the last few days) this is a very OLD THREAD.


well jee cletus thanks for the info, i didnee see the date there


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

good luck if they breed, keep us updated.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just a peice of info peole that reply like a smartass to frank need not reply thanks ak.He was just trying to help nothing more.Frank has helped us out alot and it would be greatly appreciated if you guys just settled down please.











bigbipo said:


> good luck if they breed, keep us updated.


Just a heads up there guys,i had nine 6 inch spilo's housed together and did have 2 mated pairs.I have recently split them up to do a cohab of 7 sanchezi's at the 3 inch range right now and everything is going good for the moment.I will be trying to pair them up again in the near future.


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> good luck if they breed, keep us updated.


Just a heads up there guys,i had nine 6 inch spilo's housed together and did have 2 mated pairs.I have recently split them up to do a cohab of 7 sanchezi's at the 3 inch range right now and everything is going good for the moment.I will be trying to pair them up again in the near future.















[/quote]

AK Man Id love to know more detail on this if possible? What the heck took u so long to come out and tell us!!
What size tank, water levels, pramiters, temp(adjustments)?? Did u use blackwater? Did u simulate dry/wet season? Filteration setup? Blacked out glass,etc.etc.etc...
PLZ PLZ Post how u pulled it off... PM Me if u dont wana get this thread going again


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Yeah, I got them from Jon Rare. Thanks for the info guys! I hope they go through with it and not just have foreplay. I just thought it odd at 4 inches though lol. Again guys, Thanks!


jon rare? wuts his site? or location?


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> Yeah, I got them from Jon Rare. Thanks for the info guys! I hope they go through with it and not just have foreplay. I just thought it odd at 4 inches though lol. Again guys, Thanks!


jon rare? wuts his site? or location?
[/quote]

Im not to sure about this but I think jon is now only over at W.W. site... I may be wrong but take a look..

+ Bump for breeding spilos +
I found a few ppl here that have had success!! Once I get my tanks set up as theirs where im confident they will breed, either that or just finish killing eachother LOL I think maybe two out of my whole shoal still have tails!! I just need some more filters runnign my new tanks (new corner and 150g) and ill start dividing em all up..


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

good luck on breeding them spilos last july when it was nice out.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> For those that recently replied (as in the last few days) this is a very OLD THREAD.


well jee cletus thanks for the info, i didnee see the date there
[/quote]

not needed there guy
















[/quote]
it was a joke and i have given fank much respect in the past, i would be foolish not to respect the man that knows more about any Piranha than anyone else i know.
Frank, sorry man it was only a joke


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

Id just like to TANK everyone that has wrote me some ALSOME PM's so far thats goign to HELP me SO MUCH in breeding my fish... I now feel more confident then ever!!! So far I'v got three ALSOME REPLIES (none of whitch have posted here ^above^ besides maybe one)...

THANKS ALOT GUYS, P/F HAS TRUELY HELPED ME IN MANY WAYS!!!

O yea keep it coming, if anyone has goten their p's to breed plz pm me the details of ur methods!!!!

Ill keep all ur pm confidental unless some needs advise..

THX
~Brian


----------

